# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Traitement audio sous MATLAB

## Khan34

Dites moi j'ai un projet a faire en 4 semaines sur le traitement audio sous matlab. Pour commencer, j'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'enregistrer un son et de le lire en direct, ou avec une sec de dcalage max. Parce que mon probleme c que j'ai essay de faire une boucle FOR, et vu que MATLAB n'est pas multi taches, il n'enregistre plus au moment de la lecture => Coupures de son. 

Voila merci d'avance.

----------


## sango85

Essaie de poster ton topic sur le forum matlab... au lieu du forum audio... tu aura beaucoup plus de rponses pertinentes...

http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=148

----------

